# Academy deal alert!



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

Just picked up 2 All Stars for *9.88 each!* I'd head there quick because there weren't many left!


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

wow thats an awesome deal. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

On my way. Thanks for th heads up


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

What section? Didn't see them?


----------



## goodeyak (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks. Will stop on the way to work.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

League city location is out!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> League city location is out!


Yes Mrs. DDD just bought the last one for me....


----------



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

League city had two left. It wa hard to find em they were kind of hidden


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Had a few left at the new Academy out in Katy, just got back about 10 mins ago.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Westheimer store is down to 1 only 6'10" baitcast rod. I just bought all the others!!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Vendetta is also 9.88
Picked up a few Allstars to give away at at lake Somerville kid fish


----------



## FoolishSchoolFish (Nov 13, 2012)

slabnabbin said:


> Vendetta is also 9.88
> Picked up a few Allstars to give away at at lake Somerville kid fish
> View attachment 555461


Holy moly that's quite a quiver of rods you got there! Good on ya for taking advantage of a great deal to benefit the kids. You're like fishing santa claus!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

I-10 and 99/ Old Katy Academy is out.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I-45 and west rd was out last night

The sad thing is I only want a few for loaner rods, and they will mostly sit in a corner or on a rack. The guys buying them for a good cause is a great idea


----------



## marksemmler (Jul 16, 2004)

I pick up 5 yesterday and saw two other guys clean them out.


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

is this going on in all the academy stores?


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

The store at fm723 and 1093 had a few 6-6 bait caster and a bunch of spinning rods left. This was a couple hours ago though.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

mikereds said:


> is this going on in all the academy stores?


Yes


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

blackmagic said:


> I-10 and 99/ Old Katy Academy is out.


LOL! Yep. I just got back from there.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

9121SS said:


> LOL! Yep. I just got back from there.


 Yeah I saw one left, it was like a 6' 0 Medium though.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Yes Mrs. DDD just bought the last one for me....


That must have been your wife I saw her. Some guy behind the counter gave her that rod. We were looking for more but they were out. They had like 10 on holf for some people.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I was just in there at lunch and there was a guy standing at the counter that had 6-8 of them. I should have put 2 and 2 together and picked up one or tow for myself.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Anybody hit the Lake Jackson store?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Have my wife heading to the Tomball store but I'm sure they are out.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

guys i was at the new store in Katy at noon and they had a god ammount of them.....not sure about now though.


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

The Pearland Academy had some this afternoon. They also have the $100 TTF GunDog rods on clearance for $29.88. I picked up a 6'6" Waders Special. I have always wanted a GunDog to add to my collection. Now I have to buy a new reel to go on it!

My name is Brent and I'm a tackle whore.......


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

Is there a reason why Academy is practically giving away all the Allstar lineup?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

out with the old in the the new.


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

All Star always has the upper line AST. When I was today, I noticed a newer All Star split grip line that was higher end than the AST. Maybe tgey are going to a higher end rod. The only reason I did not buy an All Star is because I bought one that was mismarked at $9.88 a month or so ago that I haven't fished with yet, so I figured this was my chance to get a GunDog for cheap.


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Just came back from the Bunker Hill store. Allstars were long gone. In the 10 minutes I was there, no less then 5 people were looking for the $10 Allstar rods. I left with a pair of Gundogs and a Falcon rod.


----------



## kane (Apr 23, 2011)

Beaumont store is out


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

slabnabbin said:


> Yes


thanks.


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

I 10 East and Uvalde had 3 left! all spinning 
i bought 4 spinnning out of the 7 that were there!!


----------



## goodeyak (Dec 4, 2012)

Struck out at Baytown Academy. Salesman didn't even know what I was talking about! Still spent money though ... too many toys!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

slabnabbin said:


> Vendetta is also 9.88
> Picked up a few Allstars to give away at at lake Somerville kid fish
> View attachment 555461


"It's for the children..." lololol! Whatever you say tackle huer.


----------



## 1lazyasian (Sep 16, 2011)

I bought what was left at the academy in Beaumont Kane sorry


----------



## 1lazyasian (Sep 16, 2011)

The falcon coastals are $40.00 if anyone finds 1


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

I just struck out at Corpus


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Gessner n 59 only has casting rods left.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

goodwood said:


> "It's for the children..." lololol! Whatever you say tackle huer.


If I kept all these I could break one every month for the next 7 1/2 years! As long as 1 kids gets the addiction it's all worth it!


----------



## timbo651 (Feb 16, 2009)

I got 2 ASR redfish rods,They still had the $99 sticker on them, but they scanned at just under $10.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Port Arthur anyone?


----------



## mawallace (Mar 26, 2010)

New Katy store had abou twenty at 5:30


----------



## 1lazyasian (Sep 16, 2011)

JFolm said:


> Port Arthur anyone?


Nothing left was Told all gone within the first hour they went for 9.88


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

My all star was free. I find all kinds of cool stuff in the river.

Anybody need me to check my local store for them?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

1lazyasian said:


> Nothing left was Told all gone within the first hour they went for 9.88


Want to sell me one for $12? Haha.


----------



## txduckhntr (Jun 10, 2012)

Rosenberg...OUT they still have falcons most MH and some gundogs as well M and MH. all $29 each. I picked up the last two ML waders


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

round rock is now out...lol...


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Nov 30, 2010)

Forget the Galveston store, I just left, all gone. Thanx for the tip though Jonah


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

Edgebrook store is out. :-(


----------



## thaoho (Oct 1, 2012)

crenshaw store is out. 2 falcon spinning rods still in the store though. says $99, but its actually $30 at the scanner


----------



## rdtfishn (Sep 14, 2012)

Has anyone check the lake Jackson store? 


Tight lines


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

The store in humble is out.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

San Antonio stores are out, I hit one, friend hit two others. They gone.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

justletmein said:


> San Antonio stores are out, I hit one, friend hit two others. They gone.


Billystix and you won't have to buy another rod the next season.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> Billystix and you won't have to buy another rod the next season.


I'll put him out of business sending it back broken so many times. 
Besides, I'd have to get a 2nd mortgage to buy rods for the family... there's 5 of us!


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Tomball store and Willowbrook store are out when I stopped by yesterday!! Ended up getting 2 Falcon Coastal baitcasters with the micro guides for $29/each.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

justletmein said:


> I'll put him out of business sending it back broken so many times.
> Besides, I'd have to get a 2nd mortgage to buy rods for the family... there's 5 of us!


sell something like you usually do then buy 1. LOL


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> sell something like you usually do then buy 1. LOL


I could sell all the kids' All Stars and buy myself one. Hmmmmm tempting LOL


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*All Star Rods $9.88!!!*

Called the Lake Jackson store 11:30 yesterday, sold out. Called my nephew in Ft Worth, he bought 2 for me there. May be a while before I get them though. $100 trip to get a bargin is no bargin.:bluefish:


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

papa john said:


> Called the Lake Jackson store 11:30 yesterday, sold out. Called my nephew in Ft Worth, he bought 2 for me there. May be a while before I get them though. $100 trip to get a bargin is no bargin.:bluefish:


Wow!! looks like you regular price ($49.99) for them then!! LOL


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Tried The Woodlands store last night and they were cleaned out.


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

went to rayford/sawdust, lake woodland, willowbrook, and 45/west yesterday. was only to be able to grab one out of the four store


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

59 & Greenbriar/Shepherd store sold out. 
59 & Beechnut sold out.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Great deal. I have one I believe I paid 49 bucks for. Now if I break it and the cant replace it, I can get a 9.98 credit. Had the same thing happen on an ugly stick once. Unless you have a reciept.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

So I hit another Academy at lunch. They've got a nice 6'6" spinning model with split butt and good action. It's marked $79.99 as a combo but there's no reel on it. Manager said he'd give me 20% off LOL, ummm no thanks. Somebody will get it at $9.88 in a couple days I'm sure. I'm just not that aggressive.



poppadawg said:


> Great deal. I have one I believe I paid 49 bucks for. Now if I break it and the cant replace it, I can get a 9.98 credit. Had the same thing happen on an ugly stick once. Unless you have a reciept.


Yup, exactly. Sometimes I wonder if they do this on purpose. Nobody will return an All Star Classic for any reason now. I don't blame them, they were losing their shirts. I have two I paid $49 for, still kicking.


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

as of opening yesterday the only place around here that had them was the Beaumont store but I'm sure they sold out quick. There were tons of people calling and asking about them and they flew off the shelves


----------



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

Just went to the academy in Rosenberg and they had several ttf gundogs, and several Falcon rods. I picked up 3 gundogs. They didnt have any all stars though. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Slll


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> Great deal. I have one I believe I paid 49 bucks for. Now if I break it and the cant replace it, I can get a 9.98 credit. Had the same thing happen on an ugly stick once. Unless you have a reciept.


Back when All Stars were made here still, I think I paid $89.99 for one. It broke and I took it back to Academy to swap out for the same model. They had the exact same one for $49.99 but it was under a different number. They punched the number of the broken one in the system and the last known price of it was $9.88 so I got a credit in that amount, lol. So I would expect the same thing now for any of the $49.99 ones that break.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

academy schertz had one falcon classic on sale for 69.88 and scanned for $30. i passed on it because i already have too much tackle. 

on another note, this old guy was picking up every rod he could and was checking out the tip by smushing the rod tip on the floor! unbelievable! i'm pretty sure the look i gave him got the point across that i did not approve!


----------



## Mrdrewt (Sep 13, 2011)

Just left the Conroe store with six 6'6"er's. I think they had 2 more 6'6" and about a half dozen 6'er left. Me and another guy hit them hard I left with 6 and he left with 13.


----------



## Sushiholic (Nov 14, 2011)

the academy off 290 at 1960 had quite a few


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

None in College Station...BOO!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Just picked up the last one at the Academy in Sugar land 7'. Guy said they were out and as I walked off he found one that hadn't been labeled with the deal alert sticker


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

academy.com has some of them also


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

Just put three in my basket online. Rods 28 bucks...shipping 98 bucks! No thanks!


----------



## Longshotjames (Jan 20, 2009)

academy.com says "currently not available online"


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I got three in brownsville today. A few left over I didnt need


----------



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

None left in Baton Rouge Siegen lane location.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Sushiholic said:


> the academy off 290 at 1960 had quite a few


Appreciate that. Probably make a run tomorrow morning.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

The 290 and 1960 store didn't have any more of the All Star Classics for 9.88.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

The new store on FM 1093 in Katy still had some Abu Garcia Vendetta's for 9.88 and the green All Star ASR rods for 9.88. They were all spinning rods.


----------



## 1lazyasian (Sep 16, 2011)

The falcon originals and American rodsmith croaked soakers are $30 not $9.88 but still a good deal


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

I really appreciate everyone updating us on the stores that are sold out and everything! Looks like I struck out on my stores (Willowbrook, [email protected], and Tomball), but thank you. Thanks for the heads up Jonah.

Tight Lines


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

Any word on the humble academy?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I just bought the last Lightning Rod for 9.98 at the Webster store.


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

I grabbed the last 2 All Star bait caster top water specials yesterday in Corpus. I was surprised they still had any.


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

I found an ASR for 9.88 but the tip is broken off, is it worth it or do i just put it back.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't know whether to take this as a good sign or a bad sign about the future of the fishing department at Academy's.

Saw the same thing happen at Oshman's when the family sold the business.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

fwoodwader said:


> I don't know whether to take this as a good sign or a bad sign about the future of the fishing department at Academy's.
> 
> Saw the same thing happen at Oshman's when the family sold the business.


Out with the old in with the new. Dont see anything changing at Academy.


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

FYI, for anybody in my neck of the woods, they still have bait casters all star rods in Weslaco, they don't have anymore spinning rods though. i saw at least 15 or 20.


----------

